

Amazing invention: using a water bottle to provide sunlight into slum housing - dotBen
http://reut.rs/neJVT3

======
Isamu
This is a great low-tech idea.

An ingenious update of the 19th century ship deck prism:
<http://www.scientificsonline.com/deck-prism.html>

------
kellishaver
I remember coming across this a few months ago. It's a great way to get some
affordable solar light into a space, and seems like it would be great for
poorer communities and places where electricity isn't readily available - so
long as there's an available supply of bleach (though I suppose you could just
regularly change the water).

My grandfather used to do this for lighting in a couple of storage sheds and
part of the barn on his farm.

